# Siggy's?



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

OK, I can't figure this out. Where are you guys getting those nice custom WWII aircraft Siggies at the bottom of your post?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wojtek (Wurger), Marcel, Njaco are some of the professionals that you're looking for Bucky....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

Post some pictures up and one those (or me) will try and run something off for you.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, it helps to post a few idea and pics of things you want included. Like Lucky said, Wurger, Njaco, and Marcel and good at it. I do ok with it.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

I appreciate it. I'm partial to the P-47, so here are a few pics pilferred from the internet.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the bottom one ! I don't have any of the programs it takes to do this,
and Wojtec is incognito most of this week-end. Someone will jump in and
do their trick, I'm sure.

Charles


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

I like the last two the best, bottom one if of Herschel "Herky" Green flying Capt. Buzz Hearn's p-47 as his own P-47 "Big Stud" was in for Maintanence. Name of picture is "Herky's Big Day", depicts his downing of 6 planes on Jan 30, 1944.
Downed 4 Ju-52's, one MA-202, and on Do-217 on that day.
There, bet you didn't think this thread would turn into a mini history thread did ya


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a few more for you Bucky....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice info Buck (used it to find a picture of him to add to the siggy).

Here are a couple - using the last picture. First one is without embossing. The rest are just different fonts.

Any alterations (or if you want one from another picture - ie one of Lucky's). Just say I'd I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Lucky, I found a few of those as well. I really like Glenn Eaglestons' P-47 pics with the Skull and Crossbones (hint for anyone kind enough to take on the task)


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ooops, Gnomey got a finished siggy posted before my last post about the Skull Crossbones Jug Thanks for your work, mind if I ask what software you used to do this?


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

I use Adobe Photoshop CS3.

Here is one with the Skull and Crossbones Jug - any changes you wish let me know.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 19, 2008)

No changes, looks good, thanks for your hard work. Having some trouble getting the siggy pic to work, but I'll figure it out when I'm not so busy.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

Whow, your fast and good, Gnomey. 
Unfortunately I don't have much time this weekend, so if you have patience I give it a shot next week bucky.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Yep, it helps to post a few idea and pics of things you want included. Like Lucky said, Wurger, Njaco, and Marcel and good at it. I do ok with it.



Thor, you're at least as good. Don't pull yourself down.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2008)

Heres 3 quick ones. When I have more time I can do a couple more.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 21, 2008)

Crude attempt:


----------

